# Problema con mis audifonos



## SenDoh (Dic 15, 2007)

Hola a todos... soy nuevo aqui.. y espero que me puedan ayudar con mi problema...
les cuento.. tengo unos audifonos que al tironearlos se estropearon..
los desarme e intente buscar la falla.. al final termine desarmandolos por completo...
ahora mi pregunta es como van los cables internos?
Aqui hay unas imagenes de como estan!

bueno... los cables son:
1 color cobre
2 color rojo
3 color verde
4 color azul
5 color verde
6 y 7 es el lugar de contacto con el "parlante"
8 color cobre
9 color rojo
(8 y 9 es del otro parlante...)

otra imagen para que quede mas claro...

bueno... ojala puedan ayudarme.. ya que me he craneado mucho la cabeza como van conectados estos cables... solo puedo hacer que suene un parlante... que es solo conectar el cable 3 en el 6 y el 5 en el 7 ; o el 4 e n el 6 y el 5 en el 7
los parlantes estan en perfecto estado.. para mi seria un desperdicio botarlos... se que tienen solucion.. se los agradeseria muchisimo...
gracias ojala puedan ayudarme ...


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 15, 2007)

Hola.


Una pregunta, el 5 es verde o cobre.

Necesitas un multímetro, con este aparato puedes saber si un cable está roto y no conduce la señal. también con él puedes ver que cables son del micrófono y cuales son los del audífono.

Suerte.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## electroaficionado (Dic 15, 2007)

Hola, yo tengo esos mismos auriculares.
Ahora mismo no tengo tiempo de desarmarlos para decirte como van.
Si tienes un multimetro prueba la continuidad en todos los cables, y los que vayan a la ficha verde los conectas a los contactos del parlante y pruebas, si suena el otro creo que va en paralelo nomas.

Saludos.


----------



## SenDoh (Dic 15, 2007)

te agradeceria mucho si me dijeras en que orden van conectados... 
aunque no tenga el multìmetro, si creo que los cables no estan rotos como dijo ellaficionado...

PD: el 5 es cobre...


----------



## electroaficionado (Dic 15, 2007)

OK ahi lo desarme...
Por el cable negro vienen el azul el verde y el cobre... y del cable entelado (que va al otro auricular) viene el rojo y el cobre.

Los cobre van unidos los dos al 6

En el 7 va el azul...

y el verde se une al rojo para llevar el sonido a la derecha.

O sea
3 con 9
8 con 5 en 6
4 en 7

Hay que anotar antes de desarmar!

Saludos.


----------



## SenDoh (Dic 15, 2007)

ok! alparecer me sobran los 2 cables (el 1 y el 2) que alparecer son del plug del microfono... aunke no se paso el sonido para el otro parlante... quizas este "roto" el cable  entelado...
muchas gracias me sirvio mucho y para la proxima anotare antes de desarmar...

gracias!


----------



## SenDoh (Dic 15, 2007)

ahora veo que si me funciona!
alparecer los cables traen un "envoltorio" que es el color.. por eso no pasaba el sonido para el otro parlante...
hay que sacar el "color" para que alla contacto... asi realmente van los cables.. pero como te digo .... ¿Que hago con los cables del plug del microfono para que me funcionen?

gracias!


----------



## SenDoh (Dic 15, 2007)

asi me quedo:

ahora solo me faltan conectar los 2 cables del plug del microfono (1 y 2 de la imagen)... no se como van...
si me ayudan con esta ahora ^^!

gracias!


----------



## electroaficionado (Dic 15, 2007)

Los cables del microfono no van aningun lado, el microfono se conecta desde la cosita gris con el control de volumen hasta el plug directamente.
Como usaron el mismo cable para antes yd espues del microfono esos sobran.

Saludos.


----------



## SenDoh (Dic 15, 2007)

gracias !
te lo agradezco mucho !
ahora si me funciono perfecto.. gracias!


----------

